# My tortoise has burrowed himself so deep that I dont think he can escape



## rj1965 (Dec 18, 2011)

As you can see, my russian tortoise has dug himself all the way to the bottom of the bin.The soil was about 3-4 inches but by the time he pushed all the dirt aside, he now is surrounded by 5 inches of dirt. Will he be able to make his way our of this, or is it best that I keep the depth of the soil to 1-2 inches? I realize I can always help him out, but if there is a way that I can avoid having to constantly bail him out I would love to know it.Sorry for all the posts; I just got him last night and am still learning the ropes.You guys are great; thanks.


----------



## wellington (Dec 18, 2011)

rj1965 said:


> As you can see, my russian tortoise has dug himself all the way to the bottom of the bin.The soil was about 3-4 inches but by the time he pushed all the dirt aside, he now is surrounded by 5 inches of dirt. Will he be able to make his way our of this, or is it best that I keep the depth of the soil to 1-2 inches? I realize I can always help him out, but if there is a way that I can avoid having to constantly bail him out I would love to know it.Sorry for all the posts; I just got him last night and am still learning the ropes.You guys are great; thanks.


I don't have a tortoise that digs or hibernates. But I do know that the species that do, have to hibernate below freezing, this is of course for the torts living outside in cold climates. With that, I would safely assume that they can get out of a pretty deep hole of their digging


----------



## adsum (Dec 18, 2011)

I bet he will climb out just fine. Our little gal burries herself each evening and then uburries herself each morning. She hasn't gotten herself stuck yet- even though i've questioned how she will get out a few times.


----------



## ascott (Dec 18, 2011)

I would go ahead and give your tort the 5 inches of soil....let your tort run a muck in it...that is what burrowing tortoise are skilled at....it is a great deeply planted skill......IMHO that is


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, your tort is loving the fact that he CAN burrow in his new, great, tort friendly enclosure. Let him have his fun, even if he stays there for a couple of days!


----------



## Utah Lynn (Dec 19, 2011)

That's just what our Russians do. They are just fine.


----------



## rj1965 (Dec 19, 2011)

Utah Lynn said:


> That's just what our Russians do. They are just fine.



Thanks for letting me know. I am almost wishing I would have gotten a redfoot, as why would anyone want a tortoise who is constantly trying to be a hermit?


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 19, 2011)

Hang in there. He is still pretty new. It can take them awhile to adjust. They really have a lot of personality.
As he becomes more comfortable, he will be more active. Right now he ir proving that he is safe.
Have you checked the temps? If he does not have a cool side, he will burrow to get cool. This is really important.
Just take care of feeding and soaking, give him time.
Eventually, perhaps you can connect two tubs together, or get a used bookcase and turn it on its side for a larger enclosure.
Even Redfoots can hide a lot, especially when the are in a new environment.


----------



## rj1965 (Dec 20, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> Hang in there. He is still pretty new. It can take them awhile to adjust. They really have a lot of personality.
> As he becomes more comfortable, he will be more active. Right now he ir proving that he is safe.
> Have you checked the temps? If he does not have a cool side, he will burrow to get cool. This is really important.
> Just take care of feeding and soaking, give him time.
> ...



Ok I will hang in there.
I was going to make a bookcase enclosure 5 ft x 2 ft but I thought it might be too small. He is about 6 inches long. Can I ask what you think of this size? Thanks.


----------



## shellnnorm (Dec 28, 2011)

my russian norman likes diggin and burryin himself, hes left lots of holes around his tank tht he loves goin to


----------



## Utah Lynn (Dec 28, 2011)

[/quote]

Ok I will hang in there.
I was going to make a bookcase enclosure 5 ft x 2 ft but I thought it might be too small. He is about 6 inches long. Can I ask what you think of this size? Thanks.
[/quote]

5X2 is a good size. I filled my RTs' hides with Timothy Hay. They love to "burrow" into this.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 28, 2011)

5X2 is a great size for one adult Russian Tort! Sounds great.
The main challenge with bookcases and Russian is the height, especially after you add substrate. They love climbing as much as burrowing. You can get around this by adding and edge with trim all around, even a little overhang will prevent them climbing out.


----------



## bakexlove (Feb 11, 2012)

I had the same question, Ever since I made one side of his enclosure for climbing or digging he keeps burying himself and I wonder where he is. He loves burying in the substrate and under the timothy hay. I was afraid/wondering if he'd be ok. Like breathing or something. I worry about him like an overprotective mother.


----------



## bigred (Feb 11, 2012)

rj1965 said:


> Utah Lynn said:
> 
> 
> > That's just what our Russians do. They are just fine.
> ...



Funny you should say that, Im going to post a pic of my burrowing redfoot. She is active also and all over the yard. None of my other Redfoots burrow. You gotta let a tort be a tort. Do you have a hide set up for your tort


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 11, 2012)

Utah Lynn said:


> That's just what our Russians do. They are just fine.


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 12, 2012)

bigred said:


> Funny you should say that, Im going to post a pic of my burrowing redfoot. She is active also and all over the yard. None of my other Redfoots burrow. You gotta let a tort be a tort. Do you have a hide set up for your tort



Funny pic! Maybe he does not know he is a RF?

Russians do love to burrow. They will go through phases, especially in the cooler months, where you don't see them much. Then suddenly they won't stop running around. 
In the warmer months, if you can set up an outside enclosure (not hard to do), they are more active, particularly mornings and evenings. They are like different torts. They are fun to watch.


----------



## slowpoke (Feb 12, 2012)

yea dont worry about it ,my sassy loves to dig down deep , slowpoke will throw some dirt over his head and call it good , but like they said too i really didnt see sassy for like two days when i got her and i had to locate her my self to give her a soaking ... she just had to get used to the change


----------



## pam (Feb 12, 2012)

Hang in there he will come around  They love to burrow


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 12, 2012)

All turtles are good diggers, and Russian tortoises are right up there among the champion diggers of the turtle world. Your guy can dig even deeper than that and get back out with no trouble, so he is probably glad that he has a fairly deep substrate he can burrow into.


----------



## lauren43201 (Feb 12, 2012)

rj1965 said:


> As you can see, my russian tortoise has dug himself all the way to the bottom of the bin.The soil was about 3-4 inches but by the time he pushed all the dirt aside, he now is surrounded by 5 inches of dirt. Will he be able to make his way our of this, or is it best that I keep the depth of the soil to 1-2 inches? I realize I can always help him out, but if there is a way that I can avoid having to constantly bail him out I would love to know it.Sorry for all the posts; I just got him last night and am still learning the ropes.You guys are great; thanks.



It's all good in the hood! hahaha, he should be fine. Mine does the exact same thing. He goes in the corner right under the heat lamp and burrows himself about 4 inches down and he just loves it. He smushes his face up against the wall, and it looks so uncomfortable, but he has a ball chillin there.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 12, 2012)

You'd be surprised how strong torts are, it'll get out no problem!


----------

